# How much should I be paying for a glass 30 gallon standard tank?



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Since I got a great deal on 36 inch Orbit lights I am in the process of buying a 30 gallon standard tank. When I call up local pet stores none of them have it in stock but they do tell me that they are able to order the tank for me. The prices they give me range all over the place and I am not sure which prices are good and which are trying to rip me off. Heck, I was getting quotes from $99 to $69. Does that sound a bit too much for just the tank? -- no hood, no stand, no filters, nothing but the tank.

Please give me a general price that would seem fair. I see 10 gallons selling for $10 so wouldn't a 30 gallon be close to $30?  

Thanks,
JerseyScape


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Kamil,

I just called Pet Shanty in Scotch Plains. They sold last one 15 minutes ago. Depending on frame color it was 45 -52$. Pet Shanty is supporting NJAS so go head and give them your business.

http://petshanty.com


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Jay Luto said:


> Kamil,
> 
> I just called Pet Shanty in Scotch Plains. They sold last one 15 minutes ago. Depending on frame color it was 45 -52$. Pet Shanty is supporting NJAS so go head and give them your business.
> 
> http://petshanty.com


Thanks Jay. Since they support the NJAS I will definitely give them my bucks  
Would you happen to know when they are getting more of them? If not I'll just call them.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

JerseyScape said:


> Would you happen to know when they are getting more of them? If not I'll just call them.


Call them. It will probably take some time but worth the wait. Doug, fish specialist, knows "every" fish and everything about it. I have yet to meet such knowledgable person in LFS. They have the rarest fish (tetras / rasboras) in Tri-State !.

Plus you can see their plant / fish stock online. Updated every wednesday !

http://petshanty.com/stocklistcffish/


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Jay Luto said:


> Call them. It will probably take some time but worth the wait. Doug, fish specialist, knows "every" fish and everything about it. I have yet to meet such knowledgable person in LFS. They have the rarest fish (tetras / rasboras) in Tri-State !.
> 
> Plus you can see their plant / fish stock online. Updated every wednesday !
> 
> http://petshanty.com/stocklistcffish/


Kool....I used to go to Absolutely Fish but their prices are starting to get a little out of hand on the fish. I will call the Pet Shanty right now and find out the info.

Kamil


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Jay,

I just called them and the ladie's response was "Did you just call here?"  
They should have the 30 gallon tanks on wednesday and they will be alot cheaper than the quotes I got from others. I'll probably pick up some other goodies while I am there.

Thanks again


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*Af*

I would stay out of Absolutely Fish for most things in terms of dry goods unless you want to really get beat up on price. Not to mention the fact that I have had multiple unpleasant experiences in that place with the staff. And I mean ridiculous experiences. Its common practice for me to stand around in there looking pretty (as usual) for a good 15-20 minutes before anyone decides to even inquire if I possibly may need help. When I bought my first planted tank setup, I made the mistake of going to this s-hole to acquire all of my goods. After the sales kid helped me pick everything out (most of which happened to be wrong by the way (huge grain size gravel, 40 watts of light for a 37 gallon tank, etc etc), he goes, "hey maybe we can get you a discount sincee you bought all this stuff." I think wow, great, nice people in this place. When we find the manager the sales kid goes " hey, he's buying all this stuff, he wants a discount" (which wasnt even my idea, remember). The manager looks at me all cross-eyed and goes "I don't think so", like I just asked him to do his wife or something (which would have been a blessing for her judging by the looks of this guy (social outcast would have been a compliment for this mofu)) On another occasion, I am in their waiting to make a fairly large plant purchase, and the sales guy is helping this woman in front of me pick out a small clump of java moss for her beta tank, and trying to find the nicest piece. He is with her for a good 20 minutes and they are flirting back and forth. This woman is in her late fifties/early sixties and wearing some crazy tight-fitting leopard print outfit with crazy, crazy makeup on. At one point, this guy swings himself up onto the stool to reach up into one of the tanks, this woman's like "wow, your strong". The guy's like "yeah, well, its from jumping up and down from this stool all day" while puffing his chest out and making an unsucceful attempt at sucking in his gut. If this d-head had fallen off the stool, broken his neck, and died, at this point, it would have cast an improvement over his dating skills, believe-you-me. I also would have erupted into a Terrell-Owens-esque touchdown dance celebrating the fact that their must be a god in heaven to have allowed such a genuine act of mercy in putting this f-ing s-head out his misery. Eventually this j-off did help me, if you can call it that. He managed to grab every damn plant in the tank that I didnt point to or ask for. Not to mention that he turned out to be the biggest fishstore tool you could possibly imagine and had horrible, horrible (did I say horrible) hygiene to boot. After this experience, I had decided to take my business elsewhere, until 2 days ago when I mad the mistake of sending my girl in there to grab me a bottle of seachem flourish which I really needed. However I also knew I needed to devise a plan for this otherwise, anywhere-else, simple task. First I wrote down "seachem flourish", and again REGULAR seachem flourish on a piece of paper. Then I told her not to get anything that said seachem flourish followed by an element (ie: iron, nitrogen, etc.) I even consider calling the place in advance to let them know that shes coming down and exactly what I need but I figure if the person i speak to is even 1/100th as braindead as anyone Ive ever encountered in there, it wouldnt do me any good . So I hoped for the best and guess what happened? Exactly what I figured would happen. Well my girl did her part. Showed the guy (who happened to make the unabomber look like bill clinton in terms of social interaction and john travolta in terms of looks and charm, from what she told me), the paper, and made sure it didnt say seachem flourish followed by an element. And the guy did what I expected he would, by grabbing the first seachem flourish bottle he saw on the shelf without even looking at it and handing it to her. What do you think she came back with? A band new bottle of seachem flourish excel. :-x 
Not surprised one bit. The moral of this post: If the price is wrong and you can get better customer service from a lawn gnome, stay out the joint. period. Im not out to bash anyone's business but i couldnt find anything good about that spot, except that they have alotta stuff. Pet Shanty, on the other hand, is a good spot. Good selection, good prices, great staff.


----------



## Glosso Stigmata (Jun 16, 2005)

Amen. Absolutely Fish is absolutely terrible. Pet Shanty on Rt. 22 is a great spot! Talk to Doug.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice to see more NJ people. Where are you guys from ?

Interested in fishclub --> www.njas.net Let me know if you have any questions.

There are more news down the road. My and few other friends are putting something that could be interesting for you !

Let me know if you are interested !


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I actually HATE ABSOLUTELY FISH but I didn't want to offend anybody so I was nice. I remember being in there buying few neons and I asked the "goofy" looking owner a question about angelfish that I ordered online and his reply was: "I don't know anything about mail order fish and just walks away". Screw them and screw that store. 

Not too long ago I tried to buy a filled 5lb Co2 tank and they tried to charge me 150 bucks!!!!!!!!! I drove to a local welding store that only charged me ~ 60 bucks.

I just don't understand why everything is double the price in that store


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> I just don't understand why everything is double the price in that store


Because people are going in there and paying for it. As long as there is $$ coming in, they won't change their pricing.


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

tazcrash69 said:


> Because people are going in there and paying for it. As long as there is $$ coming in, they won't change their pricing.


I'll never be going there again........I'd rather drive the extra half hour to an honest pet store. (pet shanty)


----------

